# pool filter sand



## kd5exp (Mar 21, 2014)

I have a 55 gal tank I am setting up. I have made a 3 D background for it and I think it looks good. Been putting it together and filling it up checking to make sure no leaks and how the back ground looks. I used pool filter sand and I have 2 spots where the gravel filter is pulling the sand up and out the discharge tubes. I have 2 big sink holes in the sand against the background. The sand if really fine and I didn't realize they had different size sand. It's going to be a mess to get all this sand out. Is there any other way I can stop this? I have a external Sun Sun 3 stage filter on it also.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Lift the tube higher, away from the sand. PFS by definition is #20 grit sharp sand.While there is more grit sizes available, they aren't typically used in a pool sand filter.


----------



## kd5exp (Mar 21, 2014)

It is an under gravel filter, old school I guess you would call it. Cannot lift the tubes up they are attached to the bottom grates.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I would suggest ditching either the ugf or the sand. I would go with ditching the ugf. I used to have one on my old 20 gal and 55 gal. I tried it on the 125 now and from my experience it's better on small tanks. it worked fine on the 20, slight problems on the 55, didn't work at all on the 125. But your call in the end


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Under-gravel filters are meant to be used with gravel and not sand so you will need to eliminate one or the other.


----------



## kd5exp (Mar 21, 2014)

I was hoping someone would come up with a good idea but as I feared one of them has got to go. I have always used gravel filters from my 10's to 175 I had years ago and no problem but this is my first time using sand. Figures this is the only one I have in sand all others are crushed coral. This is going to be a real witch to get it all out but have a few ideas. Thanks for the info, guess I should have asked before I did this. Live and learn.


----------

